# What's in your chili?



## Tripel (Nov 19, 2010)

I've noticed that a lot of people (men especially) take great pride in their homemade chili. I definitely fall into that category, but I'm always interested to hear about others' concoctions. So what's in your chili?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 19, 2010)

Lots of Hamburger and or Venison. Lots of Kidney Beans. Tomato Juice. Onions. Bell Peppers. Yes, we had spaghetti. But not much.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 19, 2010)

Meat and Chiles, that's about it. Of course there are infinite variations and I have developed several very good chilis both red and green that have won some contests. But, I don't let out my secrets.


----------



## Andres (Nov 19, 2010)

I take no pride in my chili because its non-existent. My wife makes the chili in our house and it's the best. She puts meat, various beans, and lots of spices. It's got to be extra hot and spicy for us!


----------



## Tripel (Nov 19, 2010)

My chili is pretty involved. In addition to some of the basics (tomatoes, onion, celery, kidney beans, spices, beef, tomato sauce) I always include cocoa powder, beer, refried beans (to thicken it up), and pepperoni.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 19, 2010)

Pepperoni? That sounds like an Italian chili. Might as well add some wine also.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Bacon, Bacon, and more Bacon!


----------



## Zenas (Nov 19, 2010)

Ground White Rhino.


----------



## nwink (Nov 19, 2010)

Squirrel


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2010)

beef, onions, mild to medium peppers, canned diced tomatoes, garlic, red pepper (to put in the heat that's missing from the peppers), paprika, cumin, chili powder, salt. 

Beans don't belong in Chili.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 19, 2010)

My bowl of chili has a spoon in it, now nothing, now a spoon, now nothing, now a spoon, now nothing.....Hey where did my chili go?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 19, 2010)

Edward is correct. Chili does not have beans. Chili Soup might, but not Chili. I saw a fellow get tossed from a cook off just last year because he entered with a recipe containing beans. The judges scorned him greatly.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2010)

Ditto to the no beans. Heresy.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Paprika.



Thanks for the reminder. I'll throw in Paprika, as well.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Now I'm starting to get hungry


----------



## Tripel (Nov 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> Beans don't belong in Chili.





LawrenceU said:


> Edward is correct. Chili does not have beans. Chili Soup might, but not Chili.





NaphtaliPress said:


> Ditto to the no beans. Heresy.



Oh puh-leaze. Chili absolutely has beans, at least the best varieties do. You are all terribly misguided. Whether or not beans were included in the original _chili con carne_ is a moot point. What's important now is that the addition of beans over the last hundred years has brought the dish to a whole new level of greatness. As does the addition of tomatoes and chocolate.

Booooooo on your beanless chili!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, ..., your concept of chili is just full of beans.


> Oh puh-leaze. Chili absolutely has beans, at least the best varieties do. You are all terribly misguided. Whether or not beans were included in the original _chili con carne_ is a moot point. What's important now is that the addition of beans over the last hundred years has brought the dish to a whole new level of greatness. As does the addition of tomatoes and chocolate.
> 
> Booooooo on your beanless chili!


----------



## goodnews (Nov 20, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Beans don't belong in Chili.
> ...



And a double booooo at that. Nothing goes better with deer meat and spices. Thanks to everyone for some new ideas.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is a basic green chile recipe that I posted in another thread, see below.



> Here is a basic Green Chile Recipie.
> 
> 2 lbs. beef roast cut into 1/2 inch cubes (venison or elk is excellent!)
> 2 lbs. pork roast cut into 1/2 inch cubes (wild boar is best)
> ...



And, here is another green chili recipe I have posted before:



> 3lb. pork but
> 3lb. beef roast
> 1lb. bacon minced
> 2 large white onions
> ...



Here are two other chili threads from the past with the same debate and more recipes. http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/chili-time-10276/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/mmm-chilli-3627/


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 20, 2010)

My chili has...beans! I like it best with a ratio of one pound dry beans to one pound meat. Yes, that's a lot of beans. Usually a blend of black beans & kidney beans plus a few pintos or whatever else I have on hand. I add lots of fresh garlic, fresh jalapenos and other peppers, diced tomatoes (usually canned), diced onions, and various spices. If it needs thickening up, tomato paste. 

Recently discovered that I can toss a hunk of frozen hamburger (preferably very lean) straight into the crockpot with the dry beans and other ingredients. Cook for a looonnng time (overnight plus most of the next day), adding liquids as needed, and voila, chili. I'm sure this violates all kinds of food safety rules, but it sure is a time saver, and delicious to boot.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 20, 2010)

What's in my chili? I guess it all depends on what's been on the road recently.


----------



## christiana (Nov 20, 2010)

*Williams Chili Mix*; its the very best! Why make it complicated and time consuming when Williams has figured it all out perfectly!


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Try this:


*Dr. Pepper Chili*​3 tbsp. Bacon drippings 
2 large onions chopped 
1 bell pepper chopped 
3 tbsp. Red pepper 
5 cloves garlic minced 
1 tsp. oregano 
1 tbsp. Cumin 
6 large fresh tomatoes, peeled and chopped 
1 small can green chilies 
2 tsp. Salt 
2 tbsp. Apple cider vinegar 
3 lbs ground beef
3 lbs ground pork 
2 12 oz. Cans (reduced by1/2) Dr. Pepper 
2 cups water 
4 tbsp. Chicken base 
2 cans kidney beans, drained 
2 jalapenos, fine diced 
6 oz. Can tomato paste 
8 tbsp. Chili powder 

Render fat from bacon (save fat from cooked bacon).
Saute all vegetables and garlic in rendered fat.
Separately brown all beef and pork and drain excess fat.
Add beef and pork into sauteed vegetables.
Add all other ingredients and simmer for 1-2 hours.​Remember to first reduce the Dr. Pepper by 50% before adding it to the Chili (bring Dr. Pepper to a boil and simmer until quantity is half)

Servings: 8 quarts


----------

